# HP LaserJet P1005 n'imprime pas !



## pascal25 (19 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous.

Passé de PC à MacBook Pro depuis peu, je rencontre un problème pour imprimer à partir d'une HP LaserJet P1005.
J'utilise bootcamp avec windows xp et là, l'imprimante fonctionne parfaitement.
A partir de Mac OS X (10.6.2) que ce soit depuis n'importe quelle application, l'icône de l'imprimante apparait très brièvement dans le dock et c'est tout.
Dans la file d'attente d'impression, les travaux sont en état "terminé".

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2010)

Et la recherche ? Elle est également en rade ?

C'est ma minute de bonté : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=219&lc=fr&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&product=3435676

En plus, c'est déjà inclus dans Snow Leopard :
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&lang=fr&os=219&product=3435676

Mais il est peut-être nécessaire de faire une mise à jour => lancer mise à jour de logiciel dans le menu Pomme.

Réinitialliser le service d'impression au besoin : Préférences Système>Imprimantes et fax -> clic droit sur l'imprimante dans la colonne de gauche


----------



## pascal25 (20 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais rien de nouveau.
J'aurais un problème sous windows, je pense qu'il serait déjà résolu, mais comme indiqué, je suis tout nouveau utilisateur de mac. 
J'ai fais les mises à jour et réinitialisé le service d'impression.
Puisque tout est inclus dans Snow Leopard, il n'y a donc rien à faire ?
Lorsque que je veux imprimer une page de test par exemple, l'impression se met en cours dans la file d'attente, puis en état terminé mais rien n'est édité.
J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide niveau débutant !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2010)

Bon. Je vais donc tenter d'expliquer cela un peu plus complètement.

Mac OS X 10.6 est fourni avec un ensemble de gestionnaires d'impression de différentes marques et modèles.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3669?viewlocale=fr_FR

Vous trouverez dans cette liste la HP LaserJet P1005

HP a corrigé et complété les gestionnaires fournis dans un premier temps. D'après le lien ci-dessus, la LaserJet P1005 est concernée

Lancer Mise à jour de logiciel (barre de menu>pomme>mise à jour de logiciel) permet d'obtenir les dernières version des logiciels concernant votre imprimante (si celle-ci a été installée).

L'ensemble de ces gestionnaires "révisés" par HP sont aussi disponibles ici :
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL907

Normalement, il ne devrait pas être nécessaire d'installer le gestionnaire fournis sur le site de Hewlett-Packard (celui disponible via mise à jour de logiciel est plus récent).


----------



## pascal25 (20 Février 2010)

Présenté comme ceci c'est mieux.
Merci MoonWalker pour cette aide précieuse, tout est ok maintenant !


----------



## emilie9899 (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

Grâce à vos conseils, j'ai pu avancer dans l'installation de mon imprimante HP LaserJet P1005. J'ai eu à peu près des problème semblables à ceux décrits mais j'ai encore un gros souci : l'imprimante n'imprime que des feuilles blanches !!!! L'imprimante est reconnue, elle se déclenche, sort le nombre de feuilles demandées mais elles restent désespérément blanches !!!
Quelqu'un saurait-il de quoi ça vient et ce que je peux faire pour y remédier ?
Mon ordi est un MacBook Pro tout récent (acheté la semaine dernière) : il fonctionne donc sous Léopard 10.6.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## pascal25 (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour.
Une question bête : as tu retirer les 2 protections de la cartouche toner ?


----------



## daywalker69 (25 Février 2010)

J'ai un problème similaire: /Library/Printers/hp/cups/Deskjet.driver/Contents/MacOS/Deskjet failed... pèroblme de pilotes?


----------

